
Privacy Is Not Secrecy; Debunking 'If You've Got Nothing To Hide...' - kposehn
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110524/00084614407/privacy-is-not-secrecy-debunking-if-youve-got-nothing-to-hide-argument.shtml
======
gmuslera
What meaning have (intellectual) property if even what you store in a safe box
can be extracted at will and used in not disclosed ways because they are
secret, like giving them to a competitor?

